# Getting my Master Mason degree



## Stephen (May 27, 2011)

June 7th, 2011 @ 7pm in Winchester, Virginia at Hiram #21.

Thank you to all my dear friends that have encouraged and pushed me along this journey that is yet far from over. I look forward to many more discussions of enlightenment. 
:50:


----------



## kwilbourn (May 27, 2011)

Congrats Stephen, that is great news!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 27, 2011)

Congrats!  I'm sure you wil love it.  Can't wait to hear what you thought about it and how it feels to be a Master Mason


----------



## dnewman3 (May 27, 2011)

*congrats!*

I was raised not long ago myself.....and have a huge appetite for light!  Lots of books out there!


----------



## jwhoff (May 27, 2011)

Great job Stephen!  That didn't take too long once it got started, now did it?  I'm glad you kept looking for someone to sign that petition.


----------



## Stephen (May 28, 2011)

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Great job Stephen!  That didn't take too long once it got started, now did it?  I'm glad you kept looking for someone to sign that petition.



Yeah, no kidding. You should see the inside of this lodge! I'll try and take a picture of the frescos painted on the walls. Amazing!


----------



## Beathard (May 28, 2011)

Great job. And please post those pictures. I am very interested. Frescos in the lodge, very intriguing.


----------



## Stephen (May 28, 2011)

http://www.winchesterhiram21.org/history.htm 
Check out this page as it pretty much shows them all!


----------



## Beathard (May 28, 2011)

That's really cool. $826?  Can you imagine?


----------



## MikeMay (May 28, 2011)

Stephen said:


> June 7th, 2011 @ 7pm in Winchester, Virginia at Hiram #21.
> 
> Thank you to all my dear friends that have encouraged and pushed me along this journey that is yet far from over. I look forward to many more discussions of enlightenment.
> :50:


 
Congrats....the journey is just beginning!!!


----------



## Stephen (May 28, 2011)

Beathard said:
			
		

> That's really cool. $826?  Can you imagine?



That was a lot at the time. The painter was under 24/7 watch as he painted as he was not a member of the fraternity. It was further explained to me that he was a drunk, down on his luck and that the supervision of our brothers helped him change his fortunes.


----------



## Ol Kev (May 28, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!
I'll be right there with you getting mine on the same night!


----------



## Stephen (May 28, 2011)

Ol Kev said:
			
		

> CONGRATULATIONS!
> I'll be right there with you getting mine on the same night!



Nice! What lodge?


----------



## Ol Kev (May 28, 2011)

Lubbock Lodge #1392 A.F. & A.M.


----------



## jwhoff (May 29, 2011)

Don't let the grass grow under your feet.  So much to learn, so little time.


----------



## choppersteve03 (May 30, 2011)

what a buetiful lodge room.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 8, 2011)

I am now of the sublime degree. Thank you to everyone for your thoughts and insight. I look forward to many more discussions and fellowship to come!


----------



## Beathard (Jun 8, 2011)

Congratulations. Remember you just started the journey. The sublime degree is not the goal.


----------



## fairmanjd (Jun 8, 2011)

congrats man.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 8, 2011)

That didn't take so long.  Now for some real light!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 8, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Congratulations. Remember you just started the journey. The sublime degree is not the goal.


 
Yes, I wholeheartedly agree. Time to crack all these books open that I couldn't read before!


----------



## Geoffrey Hoyt (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome Brother! From a brother of Freedom 118 in Lovettsville 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 26, 2017)

Geoffrey Hoyt said:


> Welcome Brother! From a brother of Freedom 118 in Lovettsville
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


Hey bro that pist isnover 6 yrs old...

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Geoffrey Hoyt (Aug 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Hey bro that pist isnover 6 yrs old...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I guess I didn't pay attention 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

